# Eclipse 64Bit Indigo und FindBugs



## delphiking1980 (21. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich gute Erfahrung mit Helios hatte wollte bzw bin ich nun auf Indigo 64Bit umgestiegen und wollte auch gleich meine Plugins, PMD und FindBugs mit übernehmen.

Die installation verläuft ei FindBugs fehlerfrei auch das suchen nur wenn es darum geht einen Grund anzeigen zulassen bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das die XML Datei fehlt.

Habe mal deinstalliert und neuinstalliert aber habe da den gleichen Fehler gefunden.

Wenn ich jedoch im Bug-Explorer im Hauptknoten klicke bekomme ich den Textangezeigt.

Nur es läßt sich nicht die Datei öffnen das er an die Stelle springt wo der "fehler" sein soll.


Kennt sich jemand damit aus ?

Oder kennt eine ähnliches Plugin welches mir das gleiche bietet ?


Mfg


Delphiking1980


----------



## maki (21. Dez 2011)

Java version?


----------



## delphiking1980 (21. Dez 2011)

Ich verwende Java 1.6.0_30 und natürlich 64Bit.

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das , das der Fehler sein sollte.


----------



## maki (21. Dez 2011)

Es gibt einen Bug mit Java 7 & FindBugs, da hätte nur die 2.0 Alpha/Beta von Findbugs geholfen.


----------



## delphiking1980 (21. Dez 2011)

achso, okay gut zu wissen


----------



## delphiking1980 (21. Dez 2011)

habe die 2.0 Version von FindBugs von : FindBugs Downloads installiert und nun funzt es wieder perfekt.

Danke für den Tip.

Also nochmal kurz zusammengefasst :

Eclipse Indigo - 64Bit
Java 1.6.0_30
FindBugs 2.0.0

Mfg

Delphiking1980


----------

